# Website review, suggestions



## Qualco (Oct 16, 2012)

Howdy!

Looking for comment to improve my website, anything from colors to SEO, I'm tech savvy but sometimes another set of eyes is just what's needed to point out what's been in front of your face all along!

Thanks in advance!

www.qualcopaint.com


----------



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Your Website*

I would get rid of the background. That is quite the estimate form!

Seattle Contractor


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the DIY tips and the online estimate. Very clever and well done.


----------



## Qualco (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for checking it out and feedback! Spent a lot of time crafting that estimate form, but it doesn't get used very often 

@jtea858: Thanks! I've been thinking about getting rid of the background, but feel like it makes it stand out... maybe in the wrong way


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Qualco said:


> Thanks for checking it out and feedback! Spent a lot of time crafting that estimate form, but it doesn't get used very often
> 
> @jtea858: Thanks! I've been thinking about getting rid of the background, but feel like it makes it stand out... maybe in the wrong way


I kinda like the background.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I would leave the background as well.


----------

